# Help /w of install OpenSky Clip



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

Anyone local to to Pasadena or Los Angeles that can help install this as I have a new clip to replace my broken one and would rather not bring it to the dealer to do for 300 dollars (which I have in the past...yuck). The instructions included seem easy and maybe a 15 minute install but I'd rather have help with someone who has done it themselves for safety. I'm willing to pay. Thanks so much!!


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Help /w of install OpenSky Clip (chrisddo)*

It's also the front shade. how annoying...3 breakages already in this car and I've been really delicate with it.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

try 4 in front and 1 in back!! I just don't use it anymore. Still trying to fix the rear latch.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

Yeah, mine work but I never close them


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Help /w of install OpenSky Clip (chrisddo)*

Yeah, in Burbank is Eurowurx off the 5fwy. 818-843-4400.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Help /w of install OpenSky Clip (Gothic Serpent)*

They are an actual garage? I'm sure it will cost more than I want to spend at a place like that. I'll call anyway.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

They charge $80 an hour and if it's as simple as you say it is, might even charge you for a half hour's work.
Either way, they guarantee their work and you won't have to worry about a buddy fudging it because he doesn't know what he's doing.
Give them a call and you'll talk to either Jimmy or Vic, tell them what you're looking to get done and, if they can do it, they'll set you up with an appointment.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*

Thank You for that one. I'll give them a call. Anyone else able to do it just in case?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (chrisddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisddo* »_Thank You for that one. I'll give them a call. Anyone else able to do it just in case?

Doing it yourself is tricky. Trust me. I ordered the replacement and because I was too lazy to drive it in to have it done, I ended up breaking one of the clips. They're VERY ultra fragile. Had to order another one and just brought it to Eurowurx to have it done. ETA: 15 minutes.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*

Called Eurowurx who said it takes the whole 1 hour. **** that. I'm gonna try myself!


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (chrisddo)*

If anyone can do it I'll 50 bucks. Let me know. Thanks! Cheers.


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (chrisddo)*

anyone else???


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (chrisddo)*

do you know what the part # is just for the clip? or did you order the whole shade?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Digipix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digipix* »_do you know what the part # is just for the clip? or did you order the whole shade?

It's not the entire shade that he needs to replace. The clip is part of an assembly that slides out. There's just these real fragile clips that are real easy to break if not careful.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

That's what I need also for the rear anyone have a part #


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (Digipix)*

ttt


----------



## chrisddo (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: (chrisddo)*

TTT


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (chrisddo)*

HA!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

What is the part number for the clip?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

It's 8P4 877 307 B. There's a 3-character suffix that designates the color-- 

79S = beige 
59T = black 
78W = silver -- this is the color most interiors are (except black and beige)


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

My rear one just mysteriously broke last week. Thing is such a POS. Used it probably less than 10x. So frustrating.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Mike. Silver. Part # 
PN 8P4-877-307-B-78W 

Correct? 

Thx Mike


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Anyone have tsb info?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

RyanA3 said:


> Mike. Silver. Part #
> PN 8P4-877-307-B-78W
> 
> Correct?


 Yes.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

RyanA3 said:


> Anyone have tsb info?


 TSB 60-07-05 Sunshade latch inoperative (March 19, 2007) has instructions for installing the shade bow: 

https://www.box.com/s/2a36f80d6f2ced9b9f9d 


Oh--and just to make sure--the part number I gave you is the front bow. 

If anyone needs the rear bow it's 8P4 877 307 C.


----------



## nickytoxic (Apr 8, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> TSB 60-07-05 Sunshade latch inoperative (March 19, 2007) has instructions for installing the shade bow:
> 
> https://www.box.com/s/2a36f80d6f2ced9b9f9d
> 
> ...


CORRECT PART # REAR 
8P4-877-307-A-78W (for silver color)
at oempartcatalog $160 shipped

anyone has TSB for installing the rear part? thanks


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

IIRC because you can't access the rear shade from above like you can on the front shade I believe you have top drop the headliner.

Bentley of course has all the instructions.


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

We should file a class action law suit for these dumb ass clips :banghead:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there a TSB for the rear clip? I keep my front shade open but one time closed the rear shade thinking nobody is going to touch it. Then this year, saw it open and realized it doesn't stay closed anymore. Can't even tell what part is missing since all pix on the interweb seem to be of the front clip, which is very different from the rear's.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

I had mine repaired under warranty. The service advisor said that there's a repair kit to get it done it it took them like half an hour to do. Hope that's somewhat helpful. No idea on part, I'll go through a couple of receipts and see if they're listed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The reason for the TSB for the front clip was to introduce the new procedure which employed removing the front bow through the open panel rather than the older procedure of dropping the headliner and replacing the entire shade. AFAIK the only method to replace the rear bow requires dropping the headliner to gain access to the bow. Too bad the rear section of the glass doesn't open.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

P0299 said:


> We should file a class action law suit for these dumb ass clips :banghead:


sign me up


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

Where can i buy these clips because mine are broken too. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Replacing the rear bow took me 10 minutes and got the part from Bud at McCrary Imports for under $70 delivered.

All you do is slide shade out of track by pulling it on one side making it free up obliquely. The clips on each end pop off and are reused later. Then by bending the plastic at the end the old bow can be slid off. Make sure someone is holding the shade so it doesn't retract and become inaccessible. Then with some effort and a little patience, the new bow can be slid back on the end of the shade, clips be put back on, and bow can be put back in the track. Make sure to extend the shade all the way when done before retracting it to eliminate any wrinkles.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Dr Chill said:


> Replacing the rear bow took me 10 minutes and got the part from Bud at McCrary Imports for under $70 delivered.
> 
> All you do is slide shade out of track by pulling it on one side making it free up obliquely. The clips on each end pop off and are reused later. Then by bending the plastic at the end the old bow can be slid off. Make sure someone is holding the shade so it doesn't retract and become inaccessible. Then with some effort and a little patience, the new bow can be slid back on the end of the shade, clips be put back on, and bow can be put back in the track. Make sure to extend the shade all the way when done before retracting it to eliminate any wrinkles.


any pix of this?


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

No pics. Just do it. The instruction I just gave are reasonably good, I think.


----------



## nickytoxic (Apr 8, 2009)

Dr Chill said:


> No pics. Just do it. The instruction I just gave are reasonably good, I think.


Dr Chill, did you bought the rear bow at deanmccrary.com? if so whats the part # you used for it? at oempartcatalog im using 8P4-877-307-A-78W (for silver color) and its $160 shipped, but you said u paid less than $70 shipped, can you let me know what you did to buy just the rear bow. thanks


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

307 A is the entire front shade assembly.


----------



## wartoni (Jun 6, 2010)

*That was easy! REAR shade rod replacement*

*This took 8 minutes to do!*


Pull only the right side of teh shade rearward
On that side, slightly push up...it will pop out
move further aft and lower it below the headliner
now fiddle with the LEFT side the same way and both will be loose
Lower both and pull shade aft about 3/4 of the way so you can work. It will wrinkle a bit but that will come out when you are finished
On both sides, pull out (firmly but slowly) both end caps. Now the shade is ready to slide out
Slide out shade on one side and HOLD ON TO IT!
Break off small tab on the NEW shade so the shade can slide in the grove
Slide the NEW shade rod into the shade. reinstall end caps
Reverse removal procedure


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Where did you get the part/how much/shipping?
TIA:beer:


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

wartoni said:


> *This took 8 minutes to do!*
> 
> 
> Pull only the right side of teh shade rearward
> ...


Thanks for this! Super easy. A relief, especially since I was actually considering dropping the headliner. No need for that. ...the only downside is that the part cost me $130 at ECS:thumbdown:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I replaced mine as well- didn't go smoothly, but finally got the front bow installed.
However, now my screen does not retract completely- it retracts several inches then stops.
Anyone know how to fix this?
TIA:beer:


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Lube the tracks? If not that, then I would try seating the ends again. IIRC, there was an audible click once the end of the bow was in place. I pushed downward until it clicked in. Good luck. You will get it done right.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks-
I lubed the track, checked to make sure all seated properly. Retracts about third of the way, then stops and bunches up.
IIRC, when I removed the old bow, the screen stopped retracting then as well.
Anything else before I just rip the entire thing down?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I would think the fix would be what you'd do for a window shade. You'd have to remove the bow and manually retract the shade onto the roller and tape it at 2 or 3 places to hold the flap on the roll. You could then wind the roll to tighten the spring enough (should be several turns or so) and then remove the tape and extend the shade. Test the retraction and if satisfied, reinstall the bow.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks- I was able to get the shade to rewind, by holding the screen tightly so it wasn't wrinkled when it rewound-
but when I close it then open it, it bunches up and doesn't completely retract (still).
Does anyone know how to remove the sunscreen/shade roller assembly? Seems like there is a cover over it as well, hard to get to.
TIA:beer:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

To get at the rollers you have to drop the headliner.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

mike3141 said:


> Tpget at the rollers you have to drop the headliner.


Ugggghhhh
Seemed like the glass panel was in the way when it was open- so close the open sky and drop the headliner? Any clue as to what to do next?
And thanks very much for the replies :thumbup:


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Dr Chill said:


> Replacing the rear bow took me 10 minutes and got the part from Bud at McCrary Imports for under $70 delivered.
> 
> All you do is slide shade out of track by pulling it on one side making it free up obliquely. The clips on each end pop off and are reused later. Then by bending the plastic at the end the old bow can be slid off. Make sure someone is holding the shade so it doesn't retract and become inaccessible. Then with some effort and a little patience, the new bow can be slid back on the end of the shade, clips be put back on, and bow can be put back in the track. Make sure to extend the shade all the way when done before retracting it to eliminate any wrinkles.


I realize it has been some years since Dr. Chill's post... but I'm wondering if Dean McCrary Imports (AUDI) still offers such a good price. BUT, if the part is exactly the same as the original and not improved, I'd be inclined more to try repairing it. Mine broke in a single piece. I'm thinking that with sufficiently strong glue, I could repair it with minimal cost.

*EDIT*: No. McCrary Imports doesn't deal with Audi parts any longer.


----------

